# Everyone can ride - much to my surprise



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, maybe I'm out of line here as I am not a plus-size rider, but I have to tell you all that I used to be terribly prejudiced against plus-size riders. I could never understand how anyone that is overweight could possibly ride at all, much less ride properly or well. 

Thankfully, I had a severe wake-up call a couple of years ago. I was attending a very small local fair and there was a well-turned out lady with a well-turned out horse and my bigotted thought was, "Well, they look good, for whatever that counts." When that pair went in the ring though, I just about fell on my face. They were amazing. I swear the lady was part and parcel of the horse. There was such amazing movement, connection and "tightness" in their action I was stunned. Blessedly so. I'm so glad that I saw what I did. It changed my outlook.

So, to any plus-sizer's that may think they can't do something because of size, skinny little me knows that it's just not so.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the viewpoint from the "other side"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you for wise words. Now...would you just convince the other riders who complain that I should be carrying the horse instead of the horse carrying me?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for your vote of confidence!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I TOTALLY agree with this observation. I have had a couple of plus sized students who were some of the softest riders I have taught. They had the lightest seat and softest hands. Weight does not have to interfere with the horse.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I posted this. I did some thinking over it before I did; wasn't sure how everyone would take it. I'm also glad I apparently wrote it correctly and people have read it exactly how I hoped.  It was an "ah-ha" moment for me. Or more like "aaaahhhh - wowwww".

Dee -- insight to others? Can't be done. They just have to be willing to have an open mind and open their eyes. Too many people in the horse-world are narrow-minded unfortunately. All you can do is walk away from those.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Some plus size riders I personally know are simply excellent (very quiet seat and soft hands). I do remember being very impressed with one bigger lady at the clinic, who had a long break in riding, but had such a deep/quiet seat I could just dream about.


----------



## Simply Hot N Rockin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!!! I'm 62 and 270 lbs...I have been told many times I have an awesome seat and soft hands...


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for your insight! I appreciate hearing your experience! I am 6'0 and around 275lbs, and too have been told that I have a light seat and quiet hands, which is so important. A heavy rider who riders well will do much much less damage then a skinny rider who bounces all over the horses back, yanks on its mouth, etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I gave up worrying what strangers think about my riding a _very_ long time ago.

As long as my trainer and horse are happy, those are the only opinions about which I'm concerned. :wink:

Just because someone's thin doesn't make them a good rider, and just because someone's heavy doesn't make them a bad rider.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm a plus sized rider at 5ft 10 and 270lbs (i used to be close to 290, i've been working hard!). i have been told at the last barn i took lessons at that my seat was wayyyy softer the then skinny 115lb girl. i had a friend's mom tell me i'm way too big for my horse, but he carries me just fine. and its not like i take him out and jump him, or gallop him. it a lot of walking, some trotting, and a small bit of cantering. i hate it when people think horses are babies and can only carry tiny people. i beg to differ!


----------

